# It's Alive!!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I got the 69 1050 started today! I was actually surprised at how well it ran! I added the missing fuel line but guess I didn't route it correctly as the fuel wasn't getting to the carb. So rather than waste time on something where I wasn't expecting anything great if it ran, I took a small gas can and put the hose on the little vent nipple and turned it upside down. cranked it for a few seconds and it turned over. Smoked at first but I expected that from the pb blaster and oil I had poured into the cylinder the other day. The choke cable is still stuck so I moved it around by hand until the idle evened out. Ran it for a short time and the smoke started to fade. When I was looking at it closer before starting it I noticed the mounting bolts for the engine were loose. I figured the engine was probably NG and someone just dumped it in there. But it runs good. I think it may have had the hydraulic setup and it was taken off since it mounts under the engine mounting bolts. Same old dirty spark plug and same old dirty oil although I did add about 1/2 qt and it runs nice and quiet w/o any smoke. Now I can spend a little more time and money and do it the right way. The only negative was the clutch which either needs to be replaced or maybe just adjusted. The gears grind when I tried to shift. But I started it in gear and it goes so the tranny may be OK also.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great i knew it would run:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That makes it a better deal yet:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear she fired up and usable! :thumbsup: How long was it setting before you got it?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not really sure how long it was sitting but at least long enough that the guy just wanted to get rid of it rather than part it out as he usually does. The shifter ball is pretty coorroded as are some of the parts on the underside. But most of the parts it needs I already have so it's not too bad. I pick up parts on ebay from time to time as some things are getting harder to find.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like your off to a good start Sixchows. Maybe you will have more luck and the belt will just be misadjusted or someone replaced it with the wrong size.

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

Sounds like you got a winner.
You mentioned "PB Blaster" what is that ?
Whats the mix % PB Blaster + % oil, how long do you let it sit ?

Admin: 

Didn't you once post something about 1/3 ATF + 1/3 Kero + 1/3 ??? 
I forgot the third item in your mix. How long do you let it sit ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

PB Blaster is a penetrating oil in a spray can.Seems to work better than liquid wrench. I sprayed that in first and let it sit and then tried turning it by hand. When I got it moving, I poured some oil in to get compression.
Mark
Not a belt issue, these have an automotive type clutch with friction disks. Might be worn because I got the clutch to engage but it doesn't stop the drive shaft. Might need adjustment or replacement.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Heck, I would change the oil every 5 hours for a couple of cylces until it comes out looking clean and then put it on a normal change cycle. I did that with my John Deere F525 and I was very surprised at how much crud came out. Now the oil stays clean looking for a long time between changes. Almost 600 hours on it and it hardly burns any oil.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
Sounds like a plan! I wasn't sure it would run without a lot of smoke or an engine knock so I didn't want to go crazy. But after hearing it, I don't mind doing it right.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *
> Mark
> Not a belt issue, these have an automotive type clutch with friction disks. Might be worn because I got the clutch to engage but it doesn't stop the drive shaft. Might need adjustment or replacement. *


Cool! 

Mark


----------

